

Look Before You Leap Motion - sytelus
http://www.technologyreview.com/news/517331/look-before-you-leap-motion

======
Severian
> I also noticed something that doesn’t usually happen when

> using a mouse and keyboard, even though I’m routinely in

> front of a computer for seven or more hours a day: after

> an hour or so, my right arm felt really tired, all the way

> up to my shoulder. Even when I started fresh the next day,

> making motions as small and precise as I could, it still

> started to bug me after a while.

Sigh.. [http://catb.org/jargon/html/G/gorilla-
arm.html](http://catb.org/jargon/html/G/gorilla-arm.html)

